# Ft. Laderdale, S. FL;Looking for a group.



## Ab0b0 (Jul 31, 2004)

Hello, I've lived in Broward most of my life. I'm 23 and willing to drive about 30 or so minutes. I'm trying to get back into gaming, although I've barely ever even gotten into it mostly because of extreme munchkins, over caffeinated rules lawyers, and "thesbians" who think Role-Playing means never being out of character while monopolizing entire gaming sessions.

If you know of a mature (I don't mean old) and laid back group that meets at least once a month, please let me know.

p.s. I like D&D 3rd, but if you can sell me on something else I'm a pretty fast learner.


----------



## Ab0b0 (Aug 18, 2004)

bump


----------

